# ...stop barking at my friends!



## kaiservbismarck (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi everyone! Is there a way to teach my male gsd to STOP barking at someone when they come in my house? Here is a very typical example:

- Someone comes to the door, Kaiser barks
- I tell Kaiser to get to the top of the stairs (small landing) and he goes and continues to bark
- After he is introduced to the new person (or realizes that he already knows the person) he is told to "go lay down" on his bed while me and the guest get settled. 
- He will be ok at this point UNTIL....the guest stands up. Then he begins to bark and walk towards my guest.

Any suggestions??

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

Nope, no suggestions, but I know a few guests I've had that I'd keep standing until they couldn't take being barked at anymore. (I might be a little evil.)


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

Ginger did this for a while, so if I knew someone was coming over I would confine her to my bedroom, then once the guest is settled she can come out if calm, if she is being crazy and barks once she goes back in a "time out" in my room... Once she is settled she can come out... Did this for a few weeks, and now she realizes that if I am being friendly she needs to be as well. If I don't know the person I let her go off and bark and raise he**.


----------



## kaiservbismarck (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks for the suggestions denman! simple enough but it never did cross my mind to do that.


----------

